# Lincoln, Nebraska/ Join or start a group



## Plisskin (Aug 23, 2006)

Hello all! I just moved here about a month ago and don't feel like getting rid of my books yet. I live close to Gauntlet Games and I play 3.5 D&D. I've been playing for about 2 years, I can DM but I usually prefer to play. I work about 3 days a week during the evenings, I'm always off monday though. I'm all about the Realms but I don't mind others, actually I always wanted to try the Greyhawk setting. 

When I DM I usually run adventures out of Dungeon magazine. I ran the Age of Worms adventure path but didn't finish because college split my group up by many miles. I'm a pretty well rounded player, I like joking around but enjoy being serious and a good story, and I know what I believe to be right from wrong (such as sending first level characters on epic quests fighting gods).


----------



## Plisskin (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't get it. 82 people look at this post and think "Nah, not good enough" ? Sheesh.


----------

